
A curated list of community detection papers with implementations - carlyboy
https://github.com/benedekrozemberczki/awesome-community-detection
======
carlyboy
The papers included cover these families of methods:

1\. Factorization

2\. Deep Learning

3\. Label Propagation, Percolation and Random Walks

4\. Tensor Decomposition

5\. Spectral Clustering

6\. Cyclic Patterns

7\. Centrality and Cuts

